# 5820k suggested cooler & recommended OC speed



## pmountford (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm a bit late to the 5820k party but now I'm awaiting delivery of this CPU along with Asrock Extreme4 I just wondered what recommended cooler solutions there are to overclock this? I'm looking at the Noctua D15 - anything cheeper or should I be spending more on alternative solution? I want to overclock this to something stable - so I presume around 4.2ghz? This is going to be my main DAW (Cubase/Win 10) running 4x16gb 2133mhz DDR4 (replacing my current DAW which is a none OC'd 4790k which will be demoted to become another slave pc.) 

Can I expect a reliable/stable 4+ghz from air cooler or do I need to go liquid? If so any suggestions?

As always, I don't want to spend anymore than I have to..


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jul 9, 2016)

I actually just built a new PC for music production and gaming with a 5820K last week. I was able to get a stable system overclocked to 4.4 GHz @ 1.165 V on air (temps averaged the mid 70s (°C) at full load, upper 30s when idle). I prioritized silence over speed (pumps in liquid cooling can be noiser than air) so I went with the Scythe Kotetsu. I've heard good things about the Noctua D15 as well. Don't forget to factor in a case with good airflow and additional intake/exhaust fans (I'm using a Fractal Define R5) when trying to keep overall system temps down when overclocking.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 10, 2016)

@mgpqa1 many thanks for the Scythe Kotetsu which I'm about to order.


----------



## Jaredf920 (Jul 11, 2016)

I've just build a 5820k w/ ASRock Extreme4 myself!
We are going to overclock between 4.0-4.4GHz... seems to be stable up to 4.4.

I highly recommend the Noctua D15. I have the Fractal R5 case, I bought an AIO liquid cooler- NZXT Kraken x61. The Kraken adds a LOT of restrictions to the case & doesn't offer much more in the way of cooling vs. the Noctua. I am blown away that a fan CPU cooler outperforms almost all of the AIO liquid cooling.

I'm probably going to send the Kraken x61 back & use the Noctua D15.


----------



## jamieboo (Jul 12, 2016)

Running a 5820K myself here on an AsRock Extreme6 in a Fractal Define R5.
Haven't overclocked it yet.
I'm using a Noctua D15S (The 'S' variant is a modified shape less likely to obstruct PCIe and RAM slots)


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 12, 2016)

Noctua NH-D15 here, extremely satisfied.


----------



## pmountford (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback - I've ordered the Scythe Kotetsu now but will consider the D15 if there are any problems.


----------



## Sebastianmu (Jul 23, 2016)

Ha, funny that you guys are also using the fractal R5. I built a 5820k system last year and am very happy with my scythe ashura. Locked up inside the fractal case, the fan is nearly imperceptible.


----------



## tack (Jul 23, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Hyper-212-RR-212E-20PK-R2/dp/B005O65JXI/ (Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo). It is in every one of the systems I've built in the past 4-5 years (except my HTPC which needs a low profile cooler). Affordable and effective. Running in my DAW now, which is a 6700k clocked at 4.5GHz.

That said, you won't go wrong with the Noctua. Excellent name and my experience with their fans is that they are top drawer.

And another +1 for Fractal Design cases. My last two have been Fractals and I'm thoroughly impressed with the build quality and attention to detail.


----------



## mcalis (Jul 23, 2016)

This is some voodoo shit. I too have a 5820K in a Fractal Design case. I am using h100i v2 watercooling system from CoolerMaster Corsair. Haven't gotten around to OC'ing yet. Temps vary between 10-18c on my build.


----------



## tack (Jul 23, 2016)

mcalis said:


> Temps vary between 10-18c on my build.


10C? What on earth is your ambient temperature? 

Edit: Nevermind. Watercooling. Crazy temperatures. Overkill, really, but certainly impressive.


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 23, 2016)

mcalis said:


> This is some voodoo shit. I too have a 5820K in a Fractal Design case. I am using h100i v2 watercooling system from CoolerMaster. Haven't gotten around to OC'ing yet. Temps vary between 10-18c on my build.



H100i v2 = Corsair, not CoolerMaster.


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 23, 2016)

tack said:


> 10C? What on earth is your ambient temperature?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Watercooling. Crazy temperatures. Overkill, really, but certainly impressive.



Watercooling - much prefer it. The less fan noise, the better. Pump is extremely quiet and more efficient that air


----------



## mcalis (Jul 23, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> H100i v2 = Corsair, not CoolerMaster.


There's my brain at 3 hours past midnight with zero caffeine for you...

You're right. It is corsair.


----------



## mac88104 (Jan 16, 2017)

mgpqa1 said:


> I actually just built a new PC for music production and gaming with a 5820K last week. I was able to get a stable system overclocked to 4.4 GHz @ 1.165 V on air (temps averaged the mid 70s (°C) at full load, upper 30s when idle). I prioritized silence over speed (pumps in liquid cooling can be noiser than air) so I went with the Scythe Kotetsu. I've heard good things about the Noctua D15 as well. Don't forget to factor in a case with good airflow and additional intake/exhaust fans (I'm using a Fractal Define R5) when trying to keep overall system temps down when overclocking.



Impressive with this voltage ! Can you tell us a little bit about your BIOS settings (adaptive or override vcore voltage, core input voltage ?...) ? Which motherboard do you use ?


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.quietpc.com/nof-icepipe

Is a fanless cooler for CPU. I have an old noctua and it works fine. No case fan. It should now be possible to run a PC with NO fans, as there are fanless power units too.If you add in ssd's m.2s, then no moving parts = zero noise


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Jan 16, 2017)

Not a good idea. 95 w for cooling which CPU? Even the latest i7-7700K has a TPD of 91 w (which is average). When heavily working with plugins the cooler won't suffice.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 16, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> Not a good idea. 95 w for cooling which CPU? Even the latest i7-7700K has a TPD of 91 w (which is average). When heavily working with plugins the cooler won't suffice.



You may be right. I do find it intriguing though, perhaps a future model...it is also large.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah, the concept is great. And I'm sure if DIE production technology advances we will get there. Not just yet.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

mac88104 said:


> Impressive with this voltage ! Can you tell us a little bit about your BIOS settings (adaptive or override vcore voltage, core input voltage ?...) ? Which motherboard do you use ?


Sure, I'm using an ASUS X99-A. I went with a manual override on the core voltage and left everything else (like input voltage) at either "auto" or their default values.


----------



## mac88104 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks ! You may have an excellent CPU or thanks to your Asus motherboard.
Have you performed stress test with Aida64 for instance ? I have tried 4.2 ghz with override 1.15 volt with a bluescreen result. I have an Asrock X99 Extreme6/3.1.

I know stress tests are just stress tests, the only real test is having a DAW stable 24/7. So maybe I should just try using my DAW at 4.4 ghz.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Jan 16, 2017)

mac88104 said:


> Thanks ! You may have an excellent CPU or thanks to your Asus motherboard.
> Have you performed stress test with Aida64 for instance ? I have tried 4.2 ghz with override 1.15 volt with a bluescreen result. I have an Asrock X99 Extreme6/3.1.
> 
> I know stress tests are just stress tests, the only real test is having a DAW stable 24/7. So maybe I should just try using my DAW at 4.4 ghz.


Yep, I kept tweaking until things were stable in both AIDA64 and ASUS RealBench—this just might be a case of winning the silicon lottery.


----------



## mac88104 (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh yes, you are the winner ! Never seen that settings and perf on any forum. I just updated my BIOS and set 4.4 ghz with vcore at 1.28 and input voltage at 1.91. It just worked 5 mn on AIDA64 but my CPU temp reaches 95°C.

So I am trying the vcore adaptive mode in order to relieve my CPU most of the time (anyway it never goes beyond 55°C on Cubase at 4.2 ghz). Wait and see.


----------



## Revenant (Jan 17, 2017)

I've been using the Noctua NH-U14S on an OC'd 5820k (4.4 GHz) for about a year without any problems, so I can only recommend this cooler. Of course, it's necessary to consider the inner limitations of your case, but any high-end Noctua cooler (which most of them are) is bound to be a good choice, I dare say.


----------

